

A world war is occuring (Naomi Wolf on "occupy") - blumentopf
http://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/wolf41/English

======
otoburb
I think you meant to write Naomi Wolf (the author of the article), and not
Klein.

~~~
blumentopf
thanks -- corrected.

